# 12.7" SATA Trayload DVD+/-RW????



## pranav.seth (May 25, 2010)

While checking out the dell site, i came across a laptop with a config which had a "12.7" SATA Trayload DVD+/-RW?" Now what is this? Will it run the normal cds and dvds???


----------



## als2 (May 25, 2010)

FANCY name for normal sata dvd writer


----------

